# Bird Shows!



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Please let me know if you have a place we can bring our birds, fly them and talk about conservation, earthwings.org [email protected] 385-212-4030








photo by Ed Kosmicki


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a great photo. 8)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes! I teach at Farmington Jr.
My classes are Earth Systems Science and AP Environmental Science. Is this within your travel area?
What birds do you have?
Price?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

blackbear said:


> Please let me know if you have a place we can bring our birds, fly them and talk about conservation, earthwings.org [email protected] 385-212-4030


What kind and size of space do you need? What areas do you travel to for your shows?


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice picture of the owl. been trying for some time to catch one with my camera.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Yes! I teach at Farmington Jr.
> My classes are Earth Systems Science and PA Environmental Science. Is this within your travel area?
> What birds do you have?
> Price?


PM sent! We have falcons, a hawk, an owl, parrots, pigeons and a wood rail(type of shorebird) we train and work with for our programs. We can travel statewide, although we are based out of SL county. Our fee(s) vary depending on times, locations and # of birds we bring. Feel free to check out the website, earthwings.org, or call me if you have any other questions!
Thanks,
Eric McGill
earthwings.org
385-212-4030
[email protected]


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Yes! I teach at Farmington Jr.
> Price?


My alma mater!


----------

